# Aquascaping help 37g tall



## asheron2 (Oct 25, 2006)

hey guys, I had this tank running for almost a year before i had to tear it down because i was moving. I always felt like i had issues because the tank was a tall. Heres my specs.

37gall tall aquarium
2x65w PC 6700k
Press. CO2
Dosing ferts.
Flora Base

I never could get the glossostigma to stay low, does it normally overgrow itself?? and if so how does it need to be trimmed?? are there any good alternatives for a carpet plant with round leaves??

Also any suggestion on plants i should use when i reset up my tank since it is such a tall tank??

Sorry i cant figure out how to post pics so ill post a link.......hope thats not a no no here 
http://www.reefconnections.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=72


----------



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

I wrote an article on Glosstigma when I was a Glosso freak.
http://aendirect.com/aquarium/a-guide-to-glossostigma-elatinoides/


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice article Aen. Like you I love glosso.

To OP, yes, eventually it will grow on top of itself - layer upon layer. This layering should not be confused with vertical growth which is due to low light.

When this happens I give it a good "weed wacking" practically down to the substrate. It comes back pretty fast.

Here, on the left you can see the roots of the glosso just hanging above the substrate - time for a trim. What happens is the lower layers end up dying. The right side represents an area that recently got trimmed.


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Cross-posting his pictures from the other forum (for the people too lazy to do that):


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

I really like that second picture; really reminded me of a big strong tree. Kind of sparked an idea for another scape, but don't have a nice driftwood for that scape.

Great tank though; I'd love to see the stem plants pruned well and thickened out.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I like what you've done with the moss, it looks good. Makes me want to try my hand at growing moss again, I love it, but never had any luck growing it.


----------



## asheron2 (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow thanks for the help and the articles guys appreciate it very much.

The moss was just a clinger when i started the tank so i just kinda propogated the heck out of it


----------

